# Gemeine Attacke !



## metalgear (20. März 2004)

Problem! Meine Firewall meldet eine trojan probe nach der anderen, und zwar immer ausgehend von der gleichen ip. Was mach ich also? Klar, als erstes mal 'ne neue Verbindung aufbauen und so 'ne neue ip zuordnen lassen. FEHLANZEIGE! (Aber auch als ich mein System gescannt hab, konnte ich  keinen trojaner finden, der sich evtl. schon eingenistet hätte.)

Mittlerweile bin ich beim 126.  Enterversuch angelangt, und irgendwie passt mit das net. 

Wenn jemand ne idee hat, dann immer her damit ;-)

(Das Ding nennt sich übrigens "Devil", aber google hat davon anscheinend noch nie was gehört)


----------



## server (20. März 2004)

Wenn du die IP Adresse des Angriffes hast, würde ich einmal eine who is abfrage machen und nachsehen, woher die IP ist.


----------



## bernardojohn (21. März 2004)

Also:

1. Sperre pauschal die IP über Deine Firewall
2. Schau Dir die IP An, ob es ggf. sogar Dein Provider ist
3. Sperre über die Firewall oder Deinen Router (falls Du einen hast) alle Programme, starte den Rechner neu und öffne dann schritt für schritt.
4. GGf. hast Du Dir doch einen neuen Trojaner eingefangen. Dann check das mit einem Trojander--Checker und achte auf Deine Ports.

LG

J.


----------



## metalgear (27. März 2004)

*Danke*

Danke für die Antworten...


----------

